# Good weekend at the South Rim



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of the great weekend we had up at the South Rim. I went with a good friend of mine, Ryan, who up until this weekend had killed only one coyote in his life. After this weekend he is now sitting at 8!

We called Saturday and half of Sunday, filming the whole time so we only made 13 stands but we were going for quality not quantity. We ended up calling in 7 coyotes and Ryan was able to take every one of them. All 7 were female with the youngest being a year and a half and the oldest around 5 if my tooth aging is correct (picture). Two were with the shotgun at 20 yards and 50 yards and the other five were with his .223 AR-15. For not having much experience he did a great job. His first coyote was shot at 400 yards while it was trying to leave after it came in from behind us.

I think the cards were just in our favor this weekend. The wind was terrible and we were still able to have a better than .500 call in ratio.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Call-in the country. Sounds to me like you all had a good time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Call-in the country. My word you had a good weekend!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome ! Congrats on a grand harvest !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats also, those weekends are few and far between.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. We really did have a great time. It was nice to put that many coyotes in front of a guy who didn't have that much experience. I think he learned a lot in just a day and a half.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good jobs guys---and thats the way it should be done, no escapees, no wounding. And most importantly, having albeit "new" someone who can actually shoot well. That makes it all for a grand outing---thanks for sharing and share more when you can, we were having a real dry spell here as far as harvests were concerned. Except for Matt who is in the U.K and he is a deadly as well on his fox.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice dogs!!

And welcome to PT!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome CC I would love to have a weekend like that! Nice Pics and good story!


----------

